# Literally just got headbutted, cannot believe it!



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, talk about the un-expected! I was in the university nightclub which is generally extremely tame and has a very good record of almost next to zero fights and I happen to walk into the toliets and get headbutted!
The story being that tonight is the night that all the sports teams and societies get together to go out and have a laugh and a drink and to generally meet each other!
Very stupid on my part I got very drunk! I was having a good night out then of course I need the toliet (for about the fourth time that night) I happen to walk in there, and as i walk in, a guy literally grabs me and starts shoving me around, he's very drunk. Then one of his mates comes along and starts strangling me from behind hard until he loosenes his grip, at this time I have absoutely no idea whats going on apart from the fact I was trying to get out of there since I was very drunk! Next moment I know (now I think about it my hands must have been held) one of his mates comes along and starts headbutting me purposely! Then I manage to break free and get out the door! After five minutes I pluck up the courage to tell the doorman inside, who gives a description of a guy that sounds familar, they take me out back, and call loads of other bouncers in to go and find this guy whilst asking me if I want to make a statement. I refuse purely on the grounds that I cant remember my assilants because of my condition and dont want to put some innocent guy on the spot if I get it wrong! Im told that they may have been part of the rugby team that got extremely drunk!
Now I've sobering up, I feel humilated that; 
a) I was that drunk, and something I dont think I'm ever going to do again, I couldnt even recognise the people that did it!
b) I didnt do anything, I have a degree of pride in calling myself a martial artist and my state didnt allow me to think or act properly, it made me realise how much danger it can put me in!
c) Im on a Police course, and that rubs it in a bit!

In essence its not so much the personal pride that hits, its the fact that I let myself get to that state, that I couldnt and didnt fight back!
What should I do? Your comments?

Regards


----------



## Navarre (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll just simply fall back to one of my stock edicts for living, "There are no mistakes in life, only lessons." 

It sounds like this lesson left an impression...unfortunately into your forehead.  Glad you're okay.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks! This is one time that I am really truely thinking about giving up drinking for good!  Or limiting it to a certain amount, say two! Im not sure! Still a bit confused about everything at the moment! Cant believe it happened really!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Thanks! This is one time that I am really truely thinking about giving up drinking for good! Or limiting it to a certain amount, say two! Im not sure! Still a bit confused about everything at the moment! Cant believe it happened really!


 
I must say, if im gonna drink a bit, I will do it at home or at a friends place...but I wont do it in a public place, I just dont think its safe to get plastered with a couple hundred people ya dont know.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 26, 2005)

You could try training while you're drunk maybe.........I do it........


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm just glad you're ok.

True, martial arts and alcohol don't mix. Not only can't you use your skills, but you lose all Situational Awareness. Lesson learned. You have a good idea of limiting it to two, especially if you're going into law enforcement.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

Glad you're OK! I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere...


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

It's just a tad odd how random this attack seems. Maybe you hit on the wrong girl and forgot about it.


----------



## still learning (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello, Glad to hear you are OK.  Life will teach us many lessons, hopefully in most of them we can survive and learn from it.


    Even in high school we were told by friends the only way we can enjoy our selves was to get drunk to have fun?????   College kids and many people still believe this to be true.  Our society except this a exceptable behavior.  We allow anyone to drink themselves drunk.  Just to have fun?????

If you need to drink or take dope just to have fun?   You are not fun to be with.....think about it.   Why people drink?   Make a list.......me I rather go fishing...................movies, commecials, makes people think this is the only way to have more fun? .............sorry guys just my thoughts.....some of the people I use to hang out with only wanted to go drinking.   Today they cannot stop......and I no longer want to be near them........stay clean.......Aloha


----------



## kenposikh (Oct 27, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> It's just a tad odd how random this attack seems. Maybe you hit on the wrong girl and forgot about it.


 
I don't believe it's odd as some people are just out for a bit of harmless fun or so they believe till drink takes it's toll.

Corporal Hicks I believe there is a lesson to be learnt here and you have learnt it.

Awareness of your environment is paramount and sometime that is knowing when your environment is just not the safest of places to be.

Hope your ok and remember life is a series of lessons from which we should learn.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 27, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> It's just a tad odd how random this attack seems. Maybe you hit on the wrong girl and forgot about it.


 
I actually have no idea why, I didnt hit on any girls! It maybe because I walked in and I just seemed like the most convient person to attack, or just went in at the wrong time. I know at least one was on the rugby who were playing drinking games earlier! You maybe right, I have no idea!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry this happened CH. We _all_ find ourselves in situations we would rather not have happened at some time in our lives. They're called mistakes. Wise people learn from them. Fools repeat them. Sounds like you've learned something. Regret and humiliation can be powerful teachers. Good luck with your studies and police course. :asian:


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 27, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Sorry this happened CH. We _all_ find ourselves in situations we would rather not have happened at some time in our lives. They're called mistakes. Wise people learn from them. Fools repeat them. Sounds like you've learned something. Regret and humiliation can be powerful teachers. Good luck with your studies and police course. :asian:


 
Thanks! Thanks for the replies everybody!
I guess this is the way to learn! In a sense Im glad this happened, because it could have been so much worse! I've made the decision not to have anymore than 2 on a night out which leaves me pretty much still in total control as well as being sociable! 
I've also made the decision to intensify and change my training, as its truely a learning experience!
Anybody else had an similar experiences that have made you think?
Regards


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2005)

Glad to hear that you're ok!  Any time you enter a place where alcohol is being served, the potential for trouble is always going to be there.  I realize that you were out having a good time with friends, but you may want to watch how much you consume.  Not saying to not have a drink, but don't get to the point where its having that much of an effect.

Mike


----------



## rutherford (Oct 27, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I must say, if im gonna drink a bit, I will do it at home or at a friends place...but I wont do it in a public place, I just dont think its safe to get plastered with a couple hundred people ya dont know.


 
This is my rule as well.  I like to go out and play some pool, but I had this lesson driven into my face with an elbow that was almost completely random.

I got in trouble for talking to the wrong girl - who happened to be the bartender!  Hard to order drinks without talking to the bartender.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2005)

CorporalHicks, glad to hear you are OK.  



			
				Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I'm just glad you're ok.
> 
> True, martial arts and alcohol don't mix. Not only can't you use your skills, but you lose all Situational Awareness. Lesson learned. You have a good idea of limiting it to two, especially if you're going into law enforcement.


Great point! It is also about control and that doesn't mean just on the mat. The training is a like a metaphor for life. Life is a struggle. Having control of one's mind, body, heart, and emotions is important, to make it through life safely.


----------



## still learning (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello, How many of you have friends that have to drink alot to have fun?

As you get older (I'm in the early 50's) you will see many of those so call friends either divorce, always changing jobs,moody, and not fun to be around after awhile.  

Please change your ways(no more drinking excessively) and you will enjoy your life alot more in the future!

Look at the people who live at the BAR's......does it look like fun?  

I'm serious...look at the people around you?  Do they drink too much?  and Does it seems like fun people to be with?  

Enjoy the many other things we all can do to have fun.....1000 kicks, 1000 push-ups, hitting bags, whew....I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 27, 2005)

lesson number one, be mindful of your surroundings.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's an interesting news bit I just saw on Yahoo (shortened considerably):

_Problem drinking may dampen both a man's sex life and his chances of having children, according to a new study. _
_Also, it's known that alcoholic men can develop signs of low testosterone, including shrunken testicles and enlarged breasts._

So, it's clear that you're running the risk of becoming a girlie-man!

lol Just kidding. Trying to lighten it up a bit. It's a serious episode but only an encounter. 

I think you already know all you need to from it. Everything else just gets preachy. Kick yourself hard once for making a bad decision and go on. You'll be okay.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

I saw that too. So many dangers...


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, How many of you have friends that have to drink alot to have fun?
> 
> As you get older (I'm in the early 50's) you will see many of those so call friends either divorce, always changing jobs,moody, and not fun to be around after awhile.
> 
> ...



wisdom....


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> _Problem drinking may dampen both a man's sex life and his chances of having children, according to a new study. _
> _Also, it's known that alcoholic men can develop signs of low testosterone, including shrunken testicles and enlarged breasts._


 
So what happens to the girls, enlarges....er....testicles??


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

No, Sarah, apparently it also causes enlarged breasts in women.

Drink up, hon!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

> So, it's clear that you're running the risk of becoming a girlie-man!



I'll have my girlie-man with a double-dry bourbon, thank-you-very-much! lol


----------



## Icewater (Oct 27, 2005)

"All things in moderation." - Aristotle​


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

Icewater said:
			
		

> "All things in moderation." - Aristotle​


Yeah, but Aristotle also thought that the earth was the center of the universe. . .and that something with more mass would react faster to gravity than something with less mass. . . Besides, are you sure he didn't steal that quote from the Buddha? LOL :lol:  :drink2tha


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 27, 2005)

I just thought it was a general Greek quote of widsom "Nothing in excess, everything in moderation"


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I just thought it was a general Greek quote of widsom "Nothing in excess, everything in moderation"


 
I think I was just more showing my ***, than being serious, lol. I'm pretty sure that notion is universal in philosophy/religion.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

um.....I don't think he's an alcoholic just because he went to a party one night and got a little too drunk you guys.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think so either, Solid. Not in the least. I was just taking advantage of the current Yahoo article to take a joking cheap shot.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 27, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I don't think so either, Solid. Not in the least. I was just taking advantage of the current Yahoo article to take a joking cheap shot.


 
Lol!

No, I think in essence its all good! But now I look at it everything as 'Still Learning' has said it seems to have that element of truth to it, it may not be happening right now but I can see how it could eventually happen! How the people I socialise with can turn that way, they might not, but still its possible! 
I dont usually get drunk it just happened to be one of those nights! Im usually the most sober since I like making sure everybody gets home safety and thats not possible when you've been drinking!

One hard kick and its all the lesson learnt! Now gotto get back out there and lighten up, have some more fun! Just not with excessive drinking!
Its pretty sad if I need to go out there and get drunk to have fun (which I dont)!

Drink really shrink your goolies....................? :drinkbeer :flushed:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey, Navarre, you every thing of using a Rutger Hauer pic there?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Hey, Navarre, you every thing of using a Rutger Hauer pic there?



Sure I have. Neo's pretty freakin' cool though. Poor Rutger's just old.

You ever think of using an electrically charged duck?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 27, 2005)

_
 Sure I have. Neo's pretty freakin' cool though. Poor Rutger's just old._


Was just wondering if your nick was a reference to the character from LadyHawke


----------



## Navarre (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep. Check here


----------



## tradrockrat (Oct 28, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I actually have no idea why, I didnt hit on any girls! It maybe because I walked in and I just seemed like the most convient person to attack, or just went in at the wrong time. I know at least one was on the rugby who were playing drinking games earlier! You maybe right, I have no idea!


 
Trust me on this, there are people who go out to bars looking for fights and opportunities like the one you describe.  If it makes you feel any better, I was a bouncer for several years, I personally saw this type of behavior several times, and yet I still went out and got smashed on my twenty third birthday ( a while ago...).  Sure enough, I was jumped by two guys out for a tumble.  got my head handed to me because I was without any situational awareness.  They got me from behind and the first punch gave me a wicked concussion.  My friend I was out with was stunned.  He had never seen anything like it.  I had, but I was stupid. You figured it out.  Don't get drunk.


BTW - I'm still a drinker, and I enjoy good beer and wine (and maybe an occasional Irish Wiskey), but I never go out alone (how sad is it when that's somebodys night out - drinking alone?) and I never drink so much that I couldn't legally drive - that's my rule and it solves two problems - too drunk to protect myself, and getting a DUI


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like you learned from the situation. I'm glad your ok! Much respect for seeing this as a lesson and learning from it, some go their whole lives without such action.

It takes a big man to cry, and an even bigger man to laugh at that man crying.

7sm


----------



## Sarah (Oct 29, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> It takes a big man to cry, and an even bigger man to laugh at that man crying.
> 
> 7sm


 
I like the saying

It takes a big man to cry.....and an even bigger man to make him cry


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Glad you're OK! I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere...


Yup, I agree... Im not going to say it... I think it speaks for its self.  Just glad your not in a coma or something.  

Andrew


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 29, 2005)

A) dont get drunk 

B) dont get drunk 

c) dont get drunk 

seriously, you have just highlighted the number one problem with MA'st's in the modern world, *not being in control *how can you control your oponant when you cant contro yourself, if your going to chug then do it in the privacy of your own home. I dont go to nightclubs because where I live, I know that if I do, I am going to come out with blood on my shirt, yes live life, but:

1) be aware

2) be in control (i.e. / no drinking)

3) put yur head down when they headbutt


----------



## swiftpete (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey, i wouldn't let it worry you too much, those guys do sound like idiots but they are out there, to be fair you probably didn't get done that badly if nothing is broken. It's pretty rare that that sort of thing happens though, I've had it happen before but of all the hundreds of nights out i've had over the yrs, its not happened that many times really.
Don't let it spoil your uni life, its all about getting drunk and having fun. Just try not to get to the state where you're falling over drunk too often, especially when alone and you'll be ok. 
Hey another thing, you said you weren't hitting on any girls. Thats unacceptable at uni, make sure you do it more! Take care man.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Nov 6, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> You could try training while you're drunk maybe.........I do it........


 I bet it's more fun that way.   :rofl:


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 7, 2005)

well, it helps with Shinai sparring. You don't feel or care as much if you get hit. You make alot more stupid mistakes (also known as dumb bravery) but at least you get the conditioning.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey another thing, you said you weren't hitting on any girls. Thats unacceptable at uni, make sure you do it more! Take care man.[/quote]

Lol! :uhyeah: 

Cheers!
Thanks for the replies everybody!
Regards


----------

